# Who's Going to Win the Classic?



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

Whos your pick for the 2006 Classic?


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

As always its going to be a great tournament with lots of tremendous fishermen. Remember Dean Rohas has brought in some huge sacks, and Tak won there last year. I don't think my man KVD will repeat but who knows. I think my top 2 for this year would have to be Dean and Aaron Martens


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

the best tournament angler should win the best tournament, i mean he is going for an unprecidented 4th tournament win in a row. And if an angler fishing now deserves it, it's him. But I think Aaron Martens will be a close second, because that seems to be what he is good at.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I want Ike to win.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! :B


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

#1 pick-Larry Nixon(it is his last classic)
#2 pick-Tak
#3 pick-Terry Scroggins(local, and a great fisherman)


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Aaron Martens- well at least I hope he does!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Terry Scroggins is being viewed as a favorite. Aaron Martins should also do well. Here are the picks of some of the experts http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...s/story?page=b_classic_angler_prediction_ESPN
and here are the picks of some of the other pros. http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/classic/news/story?page=b_classic_angler_prediction
http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/.../story?page=b_classic_angler_prediction_part2


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

KVD the greatest angler ever or 
IKE


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

David Walker, Martens, Scroggins....

Dark horse??? Look to South Africa.... De Villers!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The angler that has the highest weight will be the winner! Just a guess but I think I'll be close!

If not Van Dam will be right in there giving his best.


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

Ike all the way!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm looking for Aaron Martins to finally break away from second place and take it all.


----------



## mandolinsuperstar (Feb 20, 2006)

KVD...he'll win the classic again and then win angler of the year. I don't think there is a better fishermen in BASS or FLW right now. No way Aaron Martens can finish better than 5th at Toho...power fishing will rule the weekend, and thats just not his specialty


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

Terry Scroggins or Gary Klein


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Iaconelli has disgraced/dishonored himself-again. He blames everything and everybody else for his actions before looking at himself. This is his second dq. It appears that if the tourney is out of reach, then he does something to get dq'ed. That way he can blame the loss on "them", not himself. He even went so far as to claim that B.A.S.S. has "conspired" against him. What a pompous, vain, horses hindquarters. Surely he must realize that one with a rep draws more scrutiny. In his case, B.A.S.S. didn't have to scrutinize to hard as he threw his plastic spoon waving, high chair tray hammering tantrum in front of the cameras.
Lets hope that B.A.S.S. has a "3 strike and your out" rule. This is a mans organization/sport and has no need for this little boy.


----------

